# Capture d'écran avec un iPad



## flippy (8 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous. Est-il possible de faire des screenshots avec mon iPad mini (iOS 8) et comment ? Ensuite je voudrais mettre ces copies d'écran dans un dossier personnalisé. Encore possible ou pas (comme je pourrais facilement le faire sur mon Mac) ?


----------



## city1 (8 Novembre 2015)

comme sur tous les appareils IOS, il faut maintenir appuyé en même temps le bouton home et le bouton de marche jusqu'a ce que le bruit de l'appareil photo se fasse entendre. Si le son est désactivé, la photo sera prise quand il y aura une sorte de flash sur l'écran


----------



## flippy (8 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse. Je pensais que cette manip était réservée pour la réinitialisation . Et pour ma question sur un tri dans un dossier ?! J'ai le sentiment que les caoptures seront considérées comme de simples photos et ne seront en définitive consultables que sur l'album...


----------



## thom75 (9 Novembre 2015)

C'est exactement ça, les captures se retrouvent avec les photos, par contre un album est automatiquement créé (qui contient ces captures).


----------



## flippy (9 Novembre 2015)

OK merci pour ces précisions, c'est plus clair


----------

